# Informationen auf einem Klassenfoto abbilden



## ahliman (25. Feb 2006)

Hi, 
vielleicht habt ihr eine Lösung zu meinem Problem. 

Ich habe ein Gruppenfoto und möchte gerne, dass beim überfahren mit der Maus, eine Information über den Betreffenden sichtbar wird. Ähnlich ist es bei "stayFrieds.de".

Kennt ihr eine Möglichkeit dazu?

Danke im Voraus für die Mühe.

_[Edit by Beni: Verschoben nach JavaScript, womit solches Zeugs immer gemacht wird.]_


----------



## Redfrettchen (25. Feb 2006)

Hi,
also die HTML-Möglichkeit wäre, das Bild in ganz viele kleine Bilder zu zerlegen und dann jeweils den relevanten Bildausschnitten einen Alternativtext anzuheft. Das ist aber 1.) sehr aufwändig und 2.) langweilig  (ein Programm zu schreiben, das das macht ist aber bestimmt spannend!).
Also in Java könntest du ja ein Programm schreiben, das dir ein Bild läd und das Bildpixelkoordinaten per Mausklick speichert, vielleicht nen kleinen Dialog öffnet, wo man Text eingeben kann, den es dann zusammen mit den Koordinaten in einer Datei speichert (mglw. im Bild selbst). Problem hierbei ist dann bloß, dass du diese Informationen nur mit deinem Programm auslesen kannst.
Also ist wohl der erste Programmiervorschlag zu bevorzugen.

Was anderes fällt mir momentan auch nicht ein.

[Edit] ^ wurde während des Verschiebens geschrieben


----------



## ahliman (25. Feb 2006)

Ich danke Dir sehr für die info. DEas mit HTML habe ich bereits angefangen, der Bringer ist es nicht :-( Gibt es denn kein Tool für so etwas? Man hat doch sonst auch Tools für alles Mögliche ;-) 
Wenn man sich auf der Seite www.sp-lion.com die Geschäftsleitung ansieht, hat man fast das, was ich suche. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass man mehrere Informationen auf einem Bild angeben kann :-(


----------



## Redfrettchen (25. Feb 2006)

Du könntest ne Komponente schreiben, die das Bild darstellt und als Tooltip eben den Text hat. Die bindest du dann in ein Applet und das in die Seite ein. Aber das ist wahrlich nicht die eleganteste Methode, ich denke auch, dass JavaScript dafür besser geeignet ist.


----------



## PoiSoN (26. Feb 2006)

Wie wär's wenn du ImageMaps erzeugst, und dann wie in diesem Beispiel für jede 
einzelne ImageMap einen hübsch mit CSS formatierten JavaScript-Tooltip einblenden lässt? 

Für ImageMaps gibt's natürlich auch sehr praktische Tools, wie z.B. MapEdit...
du kannst dein Klassenfoto also ins Programm laden, fährst den Kopf von Paul mit
dem Mauszeiger ab und hast dann die Koordinaten von dem Bildbereich, der als Link 
dienen soll für den Tooltip für Paul ^^ das machste mit allen weiteren Schülern auch 
und feddich is


----------



## MPW (26. Feb 2006)

Also in echten Java gibt es eine gute Demo dazu mit Beispielquellcode, aber wie ich das sehe, laeft das hier auf JScript hinaus?


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Feb 2006)

@MPW: JScript ist glaube ich der MS-Dialekt von JavaScript.
Aber MPW hat Recht. Natürlich lässt sich dieses Problem auch mit Java lösen.


----------

